# Mechanical Rooms $$$ piping cost. ICI paint?



## seacleaner (Jun 5, 2011)

Well the dry spell is over I scored a large project and not a minute to soon ! I have several extra Mechanical rooms that the GC wants me to price the exposed piping and there appears to be miles of it. Most of the time I will include it as part of the walls and add for the HP special coatings if there needed. This is different they want me to price just the pipes in these areas and I have never kept any production rates on something like this simply because I haven't needed to. I will have to figure out how many LF there is I suppose, there most likely to be multi colored with special coatings. The job specs For ICI products which I have little experience with but they give me good pricing. Any input would be appreciated on calculating the piping and any professional opinions regarding ICI paints and HP coatings. thanks


----------

